# Fairly new to shrimp.. is this what i think it is



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

So i got some moss and some shrimp from TOMC.. because he a very nice nice guy ad great to deal with..

when i went to buy the moss he threw in som free shrimps.. awesome because i was planning to make the tank the moss was going into a shrimo tank..

way more entertaining then i thought they were gonna be..

so far I learned

when you see shrimp shells laying around.. there not dead, they motled (whooff as i though i was losing shrimps)

i think one is what people call "berried" which im asuming is when they have eggs?
it looks as tho there are little balls bouncing around in the "edible" part of the tail on the lower section... I think this is eggs..


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

you would be correct that those are eggs.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks.. they look like there bouncing inside.. is there anything i should know in order for them to hatch and survive?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Make sure your water parameters are good, and that you GH level is 5 or so. Other than that just feed as regular and do water changes as necessary to keep those parameters good.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

have fun with them. shrimp are a terrific addition


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

i think if im any good with these guys ill try a diff kind


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> i think if im any good with these guys ill try a diff kind


 I like the black and white bumblebee shrimp.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Some that came from you are getting quite red.. They seem to have almost a orange stipe down the center.. Some tho almost look clear


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

The orange strip down the back is likely the "saddle" where the eggs are being produced, that indicates they're a female.

Typically the more clear, uglier ones are the males.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

quite cute when they bust laps around the little tank... seem as tho they all have what i think looks like a "saddle".. so all the ones with that are gonna get the bouncy balls in their abdomen


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

You gunna be a shirmp daddy soon. I started my cherry tank 3 months ago and I finally have 7 berried cherries.
I assume u have cherries as well?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

i hope im not a daddy.. perhaps a shrimp mommy..


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

The female shrimp is using it's legs to ventilate the eggs so they don't get fungus, hence bouncing movement observed.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> The female shrimp is using it's legs to ventilate the eggs so they don't get fungus, hence bouncing movement observed.


ahhhhhhhhh.. they seem to be better then most fish... will they eat there own young?


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

If you have cherry shrimp, then no, they will not eat their young. There is a risk of that happening with some shrimp (i.e. ghost shrimp), but in general, the algae eating shrimp are harmless to their young.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

is there any fish i could add that wouldnt eat the young?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Pygmy livebearers (hets) are what I have.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Otocinclus affinis


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Hmmm maybe when Charles gets in some more zebra otos?


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

BN pleco will leave them alone....


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Tank I think
Is too small for a bn. It's a 3 gal I think


----------

